

How Lending A Friend Your Car Before Going to Bed Can Land You Life in Prison - geekfactor
http://www.thenation.com/article/178984/why-florida-man-facing-life-prison-lending-out-his-car-and-going-sleep

======
tzs
He knew they were going off to try to steal drugs. He testified that he had
been told they might have to "knock out" Jessica Snyder. His excuse was that
he thought they were joking. Evidently, the jury did not believe that.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Seems like an entirely justified sentence to me.

~~~
noselasd
A sentence ? Sure. But not a life sentence.

~~~
duncan_bayne
It was proved in court that he knowingly provided a getaway car for people who
were planning to violently assault the victim. They did, and she died.

Would you be okay with a life sentence had he been driving? What if he had
been present at the robbery, but didn't strike the victim? What if he struck
the victim, but didn't deliver a fatal blow?

I don't understand where you draw the line.

------
jesusmichael
fascinating... too bad he conspired with others to commit the robbery, and
aided and abetted the crime too...

